# Charging Problems for a 2320 JD



## Blennick (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a 2007 2320 and it will not charge my batteries, I have replaced the altornator and I have a new battery but it seems that my tractor will not charge. Someone mentioned that the ECM might be bad, is there anyone that has a similar issue and what did you do about it. It has been going on for quite sometime but I have just been jumping the tractor with a charger. Thanks for anyone's response.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Blennick, welcome to the forum.

Have you checked fuses? Also, your tractor's alternator has a separate regulator that may be bad. 

First thing to do is check all electrical connectors in the charging circuit for burned or corroded terminals internally. I have had this problem with a small Kubota tractor several times. I put a jumper wire around connectors for burned internal connections.

Attached is a picture of the regulator for a JD 2320, so you know what you are looking for.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Yanmar engine you have does not have an ECM. Unless the tractor has been jump started from another vehicle or been used to jump start something else, the most common reason for failure to charge is a blown fuse, next is corrosion in the ignition switch (especially for tractors left in the weather), followed by a bad regulator.

Pressure washing can also get water into the regulator connection and corrode the connector for the regulator and a good cleaning and use of dielectric grease will usually solve that issue.


----------



## Blennick (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you for the responses, I will check these out and let you know what i have found, thanks again and Have a very Merry Christmas


----------

